# Sonicelectronix.com



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

I wanted to know everyone's experience with sonicelectronix good or bad & what you guys think of their prices ?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

They have decent product, but most of what they carry from my understanding is B stock. The couple inexpensive things I have picked up from them have come reasonably fast and work as they should.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

I've bought from them in the past so far no complaints on my end.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

They're a good company :thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Big Worm said:


> I wanted to know everyone's experience with sonicelectronix good or bad & what you guys think of their prices ?


got a lot of stuff from them theyre good on prices and shipping


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

I was also thinking their prices were significantly marked down vs retail too .....


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

good company but sometimes they hide the b+stock and factory refurbished details in the description,so make sure you read and ask questions before buying anything


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

What kinds of stock is there?


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

79 cutty said:


> They have decent product, but most of what they carry from my understanding is B stock. The couple inexpensive things I have picked up from them have come reasonably fast and work as they should.


They have good products too most of the saving come from them buying in high quanities in bulk. They have alot of bullshit cheap stuff too you just gotta know what your looking at and looking for pretty much but they are legit and always came through for me I have ordered from them lots of times.


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

caraudiodeals.com is a good one..


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Ive ordered a few things from them, there cool to deal with Ive never had any problems & the shipping it pretty fast


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

they have alot of everything i bought from them mutible times amps speakers and subs never a prob email conformation very professional and best pricing iv seen on the web


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

Yea I recommend.fast shipping to.like a mofo! Good prices rare when some one had stuff cheaper


----------



## Cleveland_Steamer (Oct 20, 2011)

Yeah they're legit.

I got an MB Quart 1500 for $140 shipped on their Black Friday sale. It usually goes for like $200-220 on their site, and about $170-180 on Ebay. So I'm glad I got a deal.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Cleveland_Steamer said:


> Yeah they're legit.
> 
> I got an MB Quart 1500 for $140 shipped on their Black Friday sale. It usually goes for like $200-220 on their site, and about $170-180 on Ebay. So I'm glad I got a deal.


where you located in PA


----------



## Cleveland_Steamer (Oct 20, 2011)

.TODD said:


> where you located in PA


I'm northeast of Pittsburgh right now, but I spent 15 years just outside of Philly.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Thinking about ordering some crossfire bmf 15s from them only 300 shipped for 2


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

I've ordered many things from them. some of the products suck, but it's not Sonic, their CS is VERY good. They will get back to you asap and replace whatever is messed up OR give you a straight refund (store cred)


----------



## dmicaraudiovideo (Dec 2, 2011)

Big Worm said:


> I wanted to know everyone's experience with sonicelectronix good or bad & what you guys think of their prices ?


Support your local shops don't mess with internet crap but at the same time know what you are buying. My 2 cents is I think SeC.com is the reason car audio and its market is crap right now. Everyone wants to save a buck but its not worth it in the end. IDK maybe its just how I feel cuz I run a audio biz. The way I see it go 2 your local shops stay loyal 2 which ever you find best to fit your need and you will get deals


----------



## dmicaraudiovideo (Dec 2, 2011)

Cleveland_Steamer said:


> Yeah they're legit.
> 
> I got an MB Quart 1500 for $140 shipped on their Black Friday sale. It usually goes for like $200-220 on their site, and about $170-180 on Ebay. So I'm glad I got a deal.


Yea but its referb and the rms is like what 550rms? Maxx watts don't mean a thing it could be 50000000 watts max but only 50 wats rms


----------



## dmicaraudiovideo (Dec 2, 2011)

Big Worm said:


> I wanted to know everyone's experience with sonicelectronix good or bad & what you guys think of their prices ?


Also with internet stuff u gotta hope its not a goast sight order from there get junk or nothing and a week later its gone or order some JL Audio and the take payment call or email you back saying they are out of stock but have another brand like pyle and tell you its just as good or better when in fact its not and try 2 send that 2 u or show items that they can not get sale it and send somethin else. That's what I like about all the high end brands they won't sale let their reps sale on the internet


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

i orderd rockford fosgate t 1693 6x9s came fast brand new sealed box and they sound hela good so i orderd another so far so good
will order again but i keep eye to make sure its new not refurbished fast shipping too


----------



## DeltaDevil88 (Jul 13, 2011)

This is my favorite car audio site to order from..........Fast FREE shipping............Brand new products for the lowest $ ive seen.


----------



## gervais_85 (Mar 17, 2006)

The thing with local car shops here, is I don't wanna buy their name brand speakers for 120 when I can go to big name store and save like 30 plus free install.


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

I buy from them often, for the past few years or so.. but then again, i live close enough to visit their warehouse and pick up and inspect my purchase. they get a :thumbsup: in my book


----------

